# New to CABE, here is my motorized bike.



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 19, 2017)

Built this in 2015. I really didn't use many vintage bike parts, just the unidentified forks from ebay, a couple frame parts and the wheels and handlebars are newer. The engine I built using a Quincy A-4 air compressor, model T Ford valves, John Deere B rockers, Oliver 6 cyl. cam cut down to a one cylinder and various antique car and tractor parts. The engine runs great, but have not completed the last few things to make it ride.


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2017)

Cool! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice,Welcome to the cabe


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2017)

Dynomite! Welcome to our group!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice would love to see more pictures - welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 20, 2017)

You built a running engine out of random parts? Outstanding! 

The photo looks like Portland swap meet??


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks like a Colson fork


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 20, 2017)

JOEL said:


> You built a running engine out of random parts? Outstanding!
> 
> The photo looks like Portland swap meet??



Working on another engine now. I am casting the case and using a B-29 APU unit cylinder, a YZ250 Crank and rod, a Yamaha 225 pisons and briggs and straton cams. This is an old photo, I am way further ahead now.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 20, 2017)

welcome to the cabe , out standing is right ,I like it !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Mar 22, 2017)

I saw your video on youtube, but can't find it now. Have you posted any new update videos?


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 22, 2017)

cyclefreak13 said:


> I saw your video on youtube, but can't find it now. Have you posted any new update videos?







    Here is the latest one.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 22, 2017)

Please post pics of patterns and cores!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 22, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 23, 2017)

Both sides just about complete.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you doing the casting yourself, or are you taking it to a foundry?


----------



## Vincer (Mar 23, 2017)

Very impressive work! Thanks for sharing. Vince


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 23, 2017)

cyclefreak13 said:


> Are you doing the casting yourself, or are you taking it to a foundry?



 Myself. I cast tractor and hit and miss engine parts years back.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2017)

I bow to your skillset! Awesome!


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Do you do aluminum only or are you able to do iron?


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 25, 2017)

I am limited to brass, but with my home built crucibles I like to stick to aluminum. Never tried to do iron as 2300 degrees would melt my crucible. If I had something that I really wanted to do, I would order a graphite crucible and give it a try. The difference working around the smelter from aluminum at 1200 and brass at 1750 is very noticeable, so iron would require some better protective clothing for sure.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 28, 2017)

Amazing ingenuity or enginuity in this case! 
So hit-miss bicycle? I have a friend who has been thinking about a hit-miss trike butt buggy for tractor shows...


----------



## Jonathan Winans (Mar 28, 2017)

Not really Hit and Miss. Both engines are throttle governor. I did build a Quincy air compressor into hit and miss, but not for a bike. A hit and miss controls RPM by a governor, usually a flyball. When it reaches maximum RPM it holds the exhaust valve open and lets the engine free wheel until the rpm drops enough for the flyballs to fall, then the exhaust valve shuts and the engine fires again. A throttle governor engine uses the butterfly in the carburetor to control RPM.


----------

